# Irish Railways Class 071



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Here is a recent purchase of mine. I collect OO British steam and some diesel models. 

This is a Irish National Railways Class 071 Diesel locomotive, from the 1970's. They are interesting locomotives that see both passenger use and freight use still today.

This is made by Murphy Models, factory weathered and in 1:76 scale, but runs on HO track. If the model was made in HO, it would be quite small as prototype British and Irish clearances are quite small, when compared to Europe or the US.

The prototype CL 071's were built by EMD in the USA...

Tom


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

That's a real beautiful engine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! It is a handsome scheme on a fairly cool looking locomotive. The factory weathering really sold me on it. 

Sorry about the poor photos....took them with my phone...

Tom


----------



## Firewood (Nov 5, 2015)

Neat little locomotive.  If the trucks look a bit familiar - the power plant was GM/EMD.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And a rather “Great Northern” look to the paint scheme as well.....


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Very interesting to see a locomotive from Ireland- something we don't get to see much of.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Very nice - something else I have to hunt down and buy now - this forum can be dangerous to my wallet [ Na, just kidding I'm a junkie and trains are my fix - the more I buy - the happier I get ] - I went out and bought a Scotsmen set from the 70's the other day - again - now looking forward to finding the one you have - I like it


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Try Hatton's in the UK.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I bought mine the AJM Railways in the UK. Their site is being revamped at the moment, so they don’t have the engines listed just yet.

Hattons has Murphy Locomotives listed, but not this one…






Murphy Models OO Diesel locos Products from Hattons Model Railways







www.hattons.co.uk





Tom


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Unfortunately, AJM seems to be shutting down....here is the letter from Amanda, from the web-site.....


> *An Important Announcement from AJMRailways.com*
> I will begin with 2 apologies, the first and most important being to my Customers in respect of the way recent events have and will affect my future ability to supply in the manner you have become used to and the second apology is for the time it has taken to convey this to you.
> 
> As some of you already know, Hornby decided to "Band" retailers back in January. Now 4 months later they have finally given further clarity as to why and how each account is banded. In this announcement, they describe Band 3 retailers as for example online retailers without a Bricks and Mortar shop. Since we are not in a position to open a physical shop here in the UK at such short notice we are now a Band 3 Customer
> ...


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow. I did not know she was doing this. We exchange emails now and then about non railroad stuff and she never mentioned the situation. 

It is a big loss for OO modelers around the world. Sad to see this happen….

Tom


----------

